

Angel Etiquette - dksf
http://blog.eladgil.com/2014/02/how-to-be-good-angel-angel-etiquette.html

======
tptacek
Acquihires are typically _four year_ commitments? That's crazy.

~~~
joshu
two to three years, typically.

~~~
eladgil
I think it really depends on the company and context. E.g. if it is truly an
"acqua-hire" for team members only, it is 4 years. If there is some IP, asset,
or expertise thrown in the timeframes can be shorter. It also depends on the
company doing the acquiring....

------
rohanpai
Are you an Angel VC or is this a wishlist?

